# Cot(Baelgun) sucht neue Member



## BjoernK. (29. Oktober 2007)

Zur Erweiterung unserer Raidgruppe + Gilde suchen wir derzeit:

1x Hexenmeister
2x Jäger
1x Schamane



Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch bewerben wenn ihr eine andere Klasse spielt.

Raidzeiten
MO, Di, Mi, Do 18-22 Uhr
So 14-21 Uhr
Sa 14-Ende Karazhan Twink (freiwillig)

Wichtig: wer nicht die nötige Zeit/Lust hat 3-4 mal die Woche mehrere Stunden zu raiden und nebenher noch zu farmen, bzw. wer nur auf Patch 2.1x wartet und meint sein Spass am Spiel wird dann wieder steigen, der möchte bitte von einer Bewerbung absehen!
Unsere Ziele liegen im PvE, wer PvP bevorzugt bitte beim Anmelder fürs AV vorstellen.


Ablauf der Bewerbung:

- Ihr bewerbt euch hier unter der Berücksichtigung der Dinge die wir gerne von euch wissen möchten bzw. erwarten.
- Wir werden eure Bewerbungen dann prüfen und euch gegebenenfalls hier antworten und dann ingame zu Testraids einladen.
- Sollten diese positiv verlaufen wird man über eine Aufnahme beraten.
- Wir können nicht versprechen jeden Bewerber zu Testraids einladen zu können, ihr müsst euch also nach der Bewerbung gedulden.
- Sollten wir der Meinung sein jemanden anschauen zu wollen dann werden wir uns bei demjenigen melden .. nicht umgekehrt. Ihr solltet also keine unserer Member ingame mit Bewerbungsfragen belästigen. Das könnt ihr gerne hier tun .. ingame melden wir uns bei euch !

Dinge, die wir von euch erwarten bzw. voraussetzen:
- Level 70 erreicht, unter 70 könnt ihr euch und uns eine Bewerbung ersparen Wink
- Raidtaugliche Skillung eures Chars
- ihr solltet mit eurem Char sehr gut umgehen können
- eure Items sollten mindestens auf SSC Niveau oder besser sein
- Zugang zu allen Heroic Instanzen und Karazhan wird erwartet
- der Zugangsquest für SSC aus SlavePens heroic sollte zumindest angenommen sein, besser abgeschlossen
- möglichst alle/viele Quests der Reihe "Prüfung der Naaru" erfolgreich gemeistet haben gibt Pluspunkte !
- Leute mit Zugang nach hyall und Black Temple werden bevorzugt

- Pünktlichkeit
- Konzentration während der Raids, auch wenn diese sehr lange dauern können
- bestmögliche Verzauberungen auf euren Items, entsprechend eurer Skillung angepasst !
- Teamspeakpflicht während der Raids
- Motivation in der restlichen Onlinezeit Zeit Pots usw. zu farmen
- genug Zeit mitbringen, um mind. 3-4 Mal die Woche jeweils mind. 4 Stunden zu raiden
- feste Raidtage sind Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag, die Möglichkeit zur regelmässigen Teilnahme wird vorausgesetzt
- dein PC sollte den Anforderungen des Spiels gerecht werden, ständige Disconnects oder Clientseitige Lags, die den Ablauf des Raids stören, sind nicht akzeptabel Shocked
- wir spielen auf einem deutschen Realm und die allgemeine Verständigung innerhalb der Gilde erfolgt in deutscher Sprache, daher solltest auch du verständliches Deutsch lesen, schreiben, ab und an sprechen und verstehen können !

Derzeitiger stand der dinge ist Hyall clear und im Temple grad an der essence dran.
Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter http://www.cot-guild.org/forum/


----------



## BjoernK. (3. November 2007)

Aktuell suchen wir noch einen Deff-Tank der am Besten schon zugang zu Hyall und Bt hat!


----------



## BjoernK. (8. November 2007)

/push


----------



## BjoernK. (10. November 2007)

suchen immernoch hexer,dw shami und nen gut equipten tank.Keal und vashj werden am sonntag nochmal gemacht wegen zugang also gogo melden!


----------



## BjoernK. (21. November 2007)

/push


----------

